

How to Charm a VC Into Mentoring You - wiseleo
http://gigaom.com/2010/12/28/how-to-charm-a-vc-into-mentoring-you

======
damncabbage
"After about 20 emails, he’ll know that you are serious, and he will answer.
But know that those 19 emails leading up to the one that does get answered
were not in vain."

I felt slightly sick reading this article. Maybe that answer is to tell you
that the last 15 emails kind of creeped him out.

------
bluethunder
Or maybe not do any of this and just focus on building a high growth business
so that one day VC's share notes on how to charm an entrepreneur for taking
your money.

~~~
silverbax88
I second that. I find it "interesting" how this whole VC game is written from
the VC point of view..."you need us, we don't need you"..oh really? I see it
the other way. I don't really need your money, why again should I be cutting
you in?

